# Deutsches Log4j tutorial



## Thomas Darimont (6. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

http://www.javacore.de/tutorials/schnelle/log4jmanual.pdf

Gruß Tom


----------



## kleene0105 (1. August 2007)

The requested URL /tutorials/schnelle/log4jmanual.pdf was not found on this server.

Das dazu *zwinker*

Gibt es nicht noch einen seperaten Link dafür?


----------



## Vatar (2. August 2007)

Versuchs damit:
http://www.javacore.de/tutorials.php und wähle das Tutorial selbst aus


----------



## kleene0105 (2. August 2007)

Vielen Herzlichen Dank

Ich hoffe mal, dass ich damit weiter komme.


----------

